

Show HN: Review Vogue, my web dev tool that uses nodejs and socket.io - andrewdavey

I wanted to learn some nodejs. So I built a handy tool over the weekend, called Vogue.
Vogue watches your website's CSS files. Whenever you save changes in your editor, Vogue tells all browsers currently using those stylesheets to re-download the CSS. So each browser visually updates, without having to reload the entire page.<p>It's near instant, much faster than switching between browsers and reloading manually.<p>This page has more info, including a 2-minute screencast show Vogue in action:
http://aboutcode.net/vogue/<p>The source is here: https://github.com/andrewdavey/vogue<p>I'd love to get some feedback (on the code, the website, anything) from the HN-crowd. Thank you.
======
madhouse
The website's colors hurt my eyes, the uneven height of strifes are also
fairly annoying. However, the idea sounds interesting, and since it's on
github, and I don't have to visit the website ever again, I'll give it a try!

If it does work as I expect it to work, this'll be a very nice addition to my
collection of favourite tools.

~~~
andrewdavey
Thank you for the feedback. The colors look fine to me (in all the browsers
I've tried). What OS & browser are you using? I'm not sure what you mean by
"strifes"; stripes perhaps? Why would making the colored stripes the same
height be better? Have I misunderstood?

~~~
madhouse
Chrome on Debian Lenny (Linux) - it's not a rendering issue, it's just that I
find too many background colors annoying.

And yeah, I meant stripes, sorry. Making them the same height would result in
less colors on a page, thus would ease it on my eyes :)

Mind you, this is a very subjective opinion.

By the way, the tool works like a charm - tank you!

~~~
andrewdavey
Thanks for the follow up. My girlfriend has kindly offered her design skills,
so I hope she can make something much nicer soon :)

I'm glad the tool works - let me know if you have any ideas for it.

------
gregorym
There is a similar solution called Livereload.
<https://github.com/mockko/livereload>

